# Berlin 2.0



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Decided to run out in the wee hours of the morning to follow the active fish. Decided upon the old railroad bridge. The key is to walk in from the long way. I had recently stocked up on some bandit jerk baits, P10's and top 20's and 1/2 vibee's. walked into the bridge and put on a post warm front clinic! I think the key was using the old greenie curado with a 5.3-1 retrieve. steady retrieve casting out from the corners (all 4!) and parallel worked great. also, i was sunline xplasm braid in 30lb with an 8ft tatsu 8lb leader. steady retrieve bumping the rocks was best. thats the reason for the 3 different depth jerkbaits. Also, I ordered my jerks from http://www.djscustomeyeslures.com/. best colors were IB FRozen, chrome Panties, and Pickle rick scale! his finishes on these baits are top notch. bangin them all night on rocks and they look new. I didn't keep any, but handled some big big females. I would guess 2 between 7-9 lbs and a bunch smaller ones. I probably caught 15-20 fish before heading out. I left em biting for you guys also!

Side note, picked up some more castcray.com baits. Dude is local and ships super fast. I loaded up on jerk baits, crank baits and more soft plastics. great stuff from a local maker for sure. i think you can buy castcray at Marks bait and tackle now, also. But I haven't checked since ice season when I picked up his tungsten.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Ruler and scale johnboy we play by the rules


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> Ruler and scale johnboy we play by the rules





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

johnboy111711 said:


> Decided to run out in the wee hours of the morning to follow the active fish. Decided upon the old railroad bridge. The key is to walk in from the long way. I had recently stocked up on some bandit jerk baits, P10's and top 20's and 1/2 vibee's. walked into the bridge and put on a post warm front clinic! I think the key was using the old greenie curado with a 5.3-1 retrieve. steady retrieve casting out from the corners (all 4!) and parallel worked great. also, i was sunline xplasm braid in 30lb with an 8ft tatsu 8lb leader. steady retrieve bumping the rocks was best. thats the reason for the 3 different depth jerkbaits. Also, I ordered my jerks from http://www.djscustomeyeslures.com/. best colors were IB FRozen, chrome Panties, and Pickle rick scale! his finishes on these baits are top notch. bangin them all night on rocks and they look new. I didn't keep any, but handled some big big females. I would guess 2 between 7-9 lbs and a bunch smaller ones. I probably caught 15-20 fish before heading out. I left em biting for you guys also!
> 
> Side note, picked up some more castcray.com baits. Dude is local and ships super fast. I loaded up on jerk baits, crank baits and more soft plastics. great stuff from a local maker for sure. i think you can buy castcray at Marks bait and tackle now, also. But I haven't checked since ice season when I picked up his tungsten.


The key is walking in the long way 😂 hahaha


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Vinnyt said:


> The key is walking in the long way 😂 hahaha


It's an old native American secret. allows for more focus and to form a game plan.


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

The last time I was there several years ago, it was to overgrown to shore fish, or for that matter to even get to the shore, has something changed?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> Ruler and scale johnboy we play by the rules


Too dark and I have a flip phone. I tried to give a 2lb window for error on the fish though, so I guess err on the low side or be optimistic that I caught some Berlin Tanks and go with the heavier weight. No self imposed slot limit on stockers like berlin walleye, but I was too lazy to carry 32lbs of fish the mile walk out. I let them go in hopes I catch them a little closer to the road in a week or two!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Jo-Jo said:


> The last time I was there several years ago, it was to overgrown to shore fish, or for that matter to even get to the shore, has something changed?


fish the corners! and I didn't say it was easy. Thats the problem with a lot of today's fishermen, they see some brush or trees and won't fish an area. your loss is my gain. (her is a top secret pro tip- I haul in brush to drop on shorelines where I fish. It makes it look like it hasn't been fished!)


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry, didn't mean to insinuate that you were lying, and yes your right I am a little lazy...Used to fish there when the trains still ran across...long time ago..


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Jo-Jo said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to insinuate that you were lying, and yes your right I am a little lazy...Used to fish there when the trains still ran across...long time ago..


no,no! it's all good. just trying to put people on fish. I have ended my silence on fishing reports and just want to #makeOGFgreatAGAIN


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> Yeah man, I get it. Posts are good and bad. I usually fade away from the lakes getting blasted on OGF and FB. I find that i catch more fish because the lakes are less pressured. Downside is that I miss the hot bite. And if you feel comfortable, probably more so at erie) then post away. Not many secrets in Ohio, just got to herd the masses where you want them to go. And this is the surprising part, people will literally believe anything they read on facebook. If it makes everyone feel better, I will gladly go back to posting detailed reports. However they will be 100% false. This should make everyone happy!





johnboy111711 said:


> Decided to run out in the wee hours of the morning to follow the active fish. Decided upon the old railroad bridge. The key is to walk in from the long way. I had recently stocked up on some bandit jerk baits, P10's and top 20's and 1/2 vibee's. walked into the bridge and put on a post warm front clinic! I think the key was using the old greenie curado with a 5.3-1 retrieve. steady retrieve casting out from the corners (all 4!) and parallel worked great. also, i was sunline xplasm braid in 30lb with an 8ft tatsu 8lb leader. steady retrieve bumping the rocks was best. thats the reason for the 3 different depth jerkbaits. Also, I ordered my jerks from http://www.djscustomeyeslures.com/. best colors were IB FRozen, chrome Panties, and Pickle rick scale! his finishes on these baits are top notch. bangin them all night on rocks and they look new. I didn't keep any, but handled some big big females. I would guess 2 between 7-9 lbs and a bunch smaller ones. I probably caught 15-20 fish before heading out. I left em biting for you guys also!
> 
> Side note, picked up some more castcray.com baits. Dude is local and ships super fast. I loaded up on jerk baits, crank baits and more soft plastics. great stuff from a local maker for sure. i think you can buy castcray at Marks bait and tackle now, also. But I haven't checked since ice season when I picked up his tungsten.



Priceless


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I took a vow of honesty to #makeOGFgreatAgain. And I could have posted the first statement so people wouldn't believe my reports when I post them. I am some next level stuff and just want to help people out.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

And for anyone who may or may not believe the report, these can be verified by BB, IHD, Brad, JJanda and a few others in the syndicate. Nothing but love here.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Big fat hens for all [mention]johnboy111711 [/mention] is actually down playing how HOT really it is. He could hardly contain himself when he first told me. Originally he was going to be greedy and keep it among the chosen few. But I’m glad he’s decided to share for the good of the community! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bobberbucket said:


> Big fat hens for all [mention]johnboy111711 [/mention] is actually down playing how HOT really it is. He could hardly contain himself when he first told me. Originally he was going to be greedy and keep it among the chosen few. But I’m glad he’s decided to share for the good of the community!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looking forward to the trip tonight someplace special. you still going?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> looking forward to the trip tonight someplace special. you still going?


Oh yeah I’ll be out there. Remember to flash your head lamp every time you land one so I can keep tally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bobberbucket said:


> Oh yeah I’ll be out there. Remember to flash your head lamp every time you land one so I can keep tally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bring your waders, we may try the bonner rd area. hear a good report on big crappie last hour of light.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

johnboy111711 said:


> Decided to run out in the wee hours of the morning to follow the active fish. Decided upon the old railroad bridge. The key is to walk in from the long way. I had recently stocked up on some bandit jerk baits, P10's and top 20's and 1/2 vibee's. walked into the bridge and put on a post warm front clinic! I think the key was using the old greenie curado with a 5.3-1 retrieve. steady retrieve casting out from the corners (all 4!) and parallel worked great. also, i was sunline xplasm braid in 30lb with an 8ft tatsu 8lb leader. steady retrieve bumping the rocks was best. thats the reason for the 3 different depth jerkbaits. Also, I ordered my jerks from http://www.djscustomeyeslures.com/. best colors were IB FRozen, chrome Panties, and Pickle rick scale! his finishes on these baits are top notch. bangin them all night on rocks and they look new. I didn't keep any, but handled some big big females. I would guess 2 between 7-9 lbs and a bunch smaller ones. I probably caught 15-20 fish before heading out. I left em biting for you guys also!
> 
> Side note, picked up some more castcray.com baits. Dude is local and ships super fast. I loaded up on jerk baits, crank baits and more soft plastics. great stuff from a local maker for sure. i think you can buy castcray at Marks bait and tackle now, also. But I haven't checked since ice season when I picked up his tungsten.


i almost commented and wondered if somebody hacked your account with the detailed reports lately. guess you ve had a change of heart. haha.


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

I had to blow off some steam after a long days work. No better way than to try to cast a P10 a football field. Had some solid bites but couldn't get em landed. I left em biting. Heard guys were getting quick limits close to the 224 bridge on 1/2 oz Vib-E's with upsized trebles. The fish are probably short striking. Waders are already in the truck for next time. 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

We used to fish the willows off of Bonner rd. Good crappie and some decent walleye. Definitely need waders. Caught a really nice White crappie on a Husky Jerk #13.I wish they still made them. My last one is hanging out in a brush pile at Milton.


----------



## jjanda (Nov 11, 2018)

My buddy sent me this picture of the Vib-E the guys are getting em on. I see what he means about the upsized trebles. The short strikers have met their match. The one top is a 1/4 oz OEM Vib-E









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

jjanda said:


> My buddy sent me this picture of the Vib-E the guys are getting em on. I see what he means about the upsized trebles. The short strikers have met their match. The one top is a 1/4 oz OEM Vib-E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snag rig, hate snaggers


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

jjanda said:


> I had to blow off some steam after a long days work. No better way than to try to cast a P10 a football field. Had some solid bites but couldn't get em landed. I left em biting. Heard guys were getting quick limits close to the 224 bridge on 1/2 oz Vib-E's with upsized trebles. The fish are probably short striking. Waders are already in the truck for next time.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


So much is in the line! you need that braid to stick them from a long distance!


crestliner TS said:


> snag rig, hate snaggers


I don't alway throw a blade, but when I do, I make sure it has big trebs on it. they slap at it so much you need them. I can't tell you how many smack it and end up with a hook in a tail or belly!


----------

